# Only gained 10lb of weight & have gestational diabetes. Is this normal????



## MrsDunkley

Hi everyone, I haven't been on for a while. My concern isn't particularly to do with having twins or more but know its more likely to get gestational diabetes with multiples. 
Im a typical woman and keep my statistics to myself but I'm 5 foot 1 inch and before I got pregnant I was 13 stone 2 pounds = OBESE! Anyway I had terrible sickness for a long time till about 20ish weeks and it's only just coming back now at 31 weeks (but I think that's because twin two is transverse under my ribs and so close to my tummy I feel sick as I've no room) 
So I've been told I have gestational diabetes and did a calculator test saying about how much weight I should put on during pregnancy and even put I'm having twins. It came back 2st 7lb- 3st 3lb. Ive put on 10lb through the whole pregnancy so far. 
Is this to do with the diabetes I'm very unsure. As being big anyway and having diabetes I thought I'd be putting on a lot more weight. But 10lb is nothing plus I look huge from the front but you can't tell I'm pregnant from the back unless I'm walking which is waddling lol as I'm having trouble with my hips and back. 
Sorry to go on ladies. So basically wondered if anyone has had gestational diabetes and has hardly put weight on in the pregnancy. My baby's are a good size. Ones 3lb 3oz and the other 3lb 2oz and that was at 30+5. Im obviously happy im not putting too much weight on but just seems such a big gap. Can the diabetes make you lose weight as ive not changed my diet yet so this is just how the pregnancy has been. 
I hope someone is out there who can shed light on why I've put so little on considering the detailed info I've given. 
If you have got this far thanks for listening :) Vic


----------



## MrsDunkley

Oh I forgot to say I'm 31 weeks pregnant at writing this and been told I have about another 6 weeks left :)


----------



## arj

My friend actually had lost 10lb by 20 weeks, but then started gaining a little bit after that. Her ID girls were born early because of restricted blood flow to one baby at 33 weeks, nothing to do with her GD tho. Her babies were 3lb8 and 4lb9. They are doing fine. I always thought it went the other way, that GD ladies gained more! ???
If you are large to start with tho then your body might just be using its own stores intsead of gaining, you might find that you're smaller after twins! Im up 45lbs at 31 weeks, not fun :(


----------



## menb

I'd love to know as well. I'm 28w5d with gestational diabetes. I've only gained 9 pounds. My docs nor the dietician are concerned about my weight gain cuz the babies are growing right on schedule. I am going to up my fats a bit (peanut butter, nuts, regular salad dressing and mayo instead of light or fat free, etc.). That is advice from my dietician (even though she isn't worried). Pre-pregnancy, I was overweight as well...well, I guess considered obese since I'm only 5'2. I started at 170ish. I'll be excited to hear what you find out.


----------

